# JERSEY CITY | 235 Grand Street | 45 fl | T/O



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Revealed: Liberty Harbor North’s 235 Grand Street*



> The first renderings are up for yet another skyscraper that will soon begin construction on the Jersey City waterfront, at 235 Grand Street. The tower will be part of Liberty Harbor North, and Ironstate is the developer; the architect is HLW, and their website has additional images of the project.
> 
> Several complications must be addressed before work can start on the project, as the site is currently occupied by an old coal bunker that houses a non-profit. The organization is moving to another new Ironstate building at 18 Park — designed by HWKN — which is opening this June. Once the re-location is complete, demolition can begin on the old building, and construction on 235 Grand Street is expected to start later this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

this is topped out.



Oron Zchut said:


> 8/24
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

behind 30 hudson. This one is pretty lonely


Goldman in Gold by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

xpost



Oron Zchut said:


>


----------



## LeCom (Nov 29, 2003)

My CityRealty article generally focuses on interiors and amenities, yet here are some relevant excerpts regarding the building and its context:

*Renderings revealed for 235 Grand Street, new 46-story rental tower in Jersey City*

By Vitali Ogorodnikov
Wednesday, June 12, 2019

[I know, it is rather unusual to see new exterior renderings released when the building is complete, but the render is a vast improvement over original, early releases]









https://ds2.cityrealty.com/img/71d1...group-hlw-architects-bentel-bentel-rental.jpg
Credit: Hudson Projects

Ironstate Development Company and the KRE Group have launched preview leasing at 235 Grand Street, the latest rental property to arrive in booming Downtown Jersey City. HLW Architects are behind the design for the prominent, 46-story tower, where panoramic vistas open in every direction from the 549 units. The building website, which went online yesterday, illustrates a wide range of amenities, decked out by the interior designers at Bentel & Bentel.

The tower marks the junction of Grand and Grove streets in Paulus Hook, where the ever-growing skyscraper district at Downtown meets a charming neighborhood of brick-faced rowhomes, steep front stoops, and tree-lined sidewalks. The area is noted for its vibrant array of cafes, corner shops, and restaurants.

235 Grand contributes to the pedestrian bustle with ground-level retail, while its multi-story garage negates the need to circle the block in search for parking. Residents who prefer mass transit can rely on the nearby Grove Street PATH Station, the Hudson-Bergen Light Rail trolley, and the NY Waterway ferry, which put Manhattan, Downtown Jersey City, Hoboken, and Newark within an equal commute.









https://ds3.cityrealty.com/img/893c...group-hlw-architects-bentel-bentel-rental.jpg
Credit: Hudson Projects

The tower’s location at the skyline’s southwest corner provides unobstructed views in all directions, with the Morris Canal Basin Marina, Liberty State Park, and the Statue of Liberty to the south, the skylines of Journal Square and Newark to the west, the Palisades-bound Gold Coast town to the north, and the skylines of Jersey City and Downtown Manhattan on either side of the Hudson River to the east. The prominent position, paired with panoramic, floor-to-ceiling windows, ensures ample sunlight in every apartment, regardless of the season.









https://ds1.cityrealty.com/img/7af8...rand-street-new-jersey-vitali-ogorodnikov.jpg
Credit: Vitali Ogorodnikov / CityRealty


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 14, 2021* (completed):








NYC Skyline 1930 Jul 14 2021 by Dawn Coen, on Flickr


----------

